# Medicines Midodrine and Ivabradine



## rnj2915 (Jan 3, 2017)

To all Doctors...

Are the following medicines are available in HK? If not, which alternatives are typically available in HK.

1. Midodrine

2. Ivabradine

Thank you.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You can check on this government website Drug Office | ? ? ? ? ?


----------

